# My first gun



## had3nuf (Aug 28, 2012)

My dad got this for me in 1966, the first gun I ever owned and still have it cost $35 in 1966. it was mfg. 1958.


----------



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)

Good choice. Got to love a SAA Colt!! I am pretty sure it is valued at more than 35 bucks now.:mrgreen:


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll give ya 40. for it .....JJ


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

Had, oddly enough, that was _my_ first handgun, in 1970. Eventually swapped it on a Bearcat, which I still have.
Were the silver parts always that color, or were they anodized blue? I seem to recall that the frame on mine was alloy; passed up one with a color case frame because I didn't like it....arghh!
Nice you've held on to yours!
Moon


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Very nice. Great to see an older SA Colt in such good shape.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

That is a good looking colt. The older SA's have a lot of class.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, that's a nice revolver.


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful


----------

